# Tivo To Go Plugin for Sonic Software is available?



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

I recieved an email from sonic with this subject line: NEW MyDVD 6.1 now burns TiVo files!

So my curiousity got to me and I clicked on the link within it to see what it added to a cart. Low and behold it had the Sonic MyDVD Studio 6.1 and then below that item it has "TiVo to Go Plug-in For Sonic Software" listed as FREE DOWNLOAD.

Now, as I didn't purchase the software I wasn't able to download it. I'm curious to know if anyone has installed the plugin. If so, does it burn tivo files in a menu format that looks like Tivo menus?

I can't find any screen shots on sonics site. 

Thanks


----------



## MikeShortMI (Jan 12, 2005)

I finally got arround to buying the 6.1 version of MyDVD this last weekend (on 2/26). Once I installed it I was very pleased to see that it was compatible with my Tivo files without having to download and install an extra plugin.  

I guess waiting paid off.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Compatability isn't a problem. I can play and burn the tivo files without problems. With a few modifications that can be dug up on these boards, I'm even now able to play the tivo files with mplayer on my FreeBSD laptop  

I'm just looking for the Tivo style menu being burned to the DVD like some previous screen shots for TivoToGo have displayed. I believe the Tivo's that have a DVD burner built into it burn these menus to the DVD already, but I have not seen it 1st hand yet.

That's pretty much the only 'feature' I'd be willing to pay for. Automation for burning w/ Tivo style menus. Everything else I can do with one of the versions of software I already own.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you have a link to that plugin?


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

A link to the Plugin Download, No. The item appeared in a shopping cart (without a link) when I went through this link:
http://websiteemails.roxio.com/rd4/ck/5182-27332-5788-5?m=11-462&e=805a01f43e1f

If you click the continue order button the second item on the Checkout window is the TivoToGo Plugin For Sonic Software w/ a image of "FREE" next to it in the price column.

Now, I would assume if you have a registered version of MyDVD6.1 (maybe others) that if you go to their support page and updates or downloads you might be able to download the plugin... But as I said, I did not purchase it so I don't have a license to find that info out.


----------



## lizellis (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's a link to the TiVo patch:

http://support.sonic.com/kb/default.asp?type=desktop&product=mydvd

but it doesn't add TiVo-style menus. The only difference that I can discern is that there's now an option to "add recorded T.V. shows" as well as the one to "add files" It doesn't seem to make much difference in the scheme of things.

When you get to the page, type in go tivo as the keywords and it will be the first result on the page.

Someone else posted this a few days ago but I couldn't find the original post.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

That looks more like a patch for a flaw in the trial version that stopped recognizing the tivo files after it had expired (and I assumed bought after it expired). That support page does not refer to it as a Plugin. Sonic has said before that they are/were working on a plugin for TivoToGo and it would be released at a later date after the initial MyDVD6.1 software was released. I would have a hard time believing that this patch is the plugin.


----------



## lizellis (Jan 22, 2005)

I think you're right. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, after I posted that I went through the purchase process and saw the plugin. I have a registered version and tried like hell to find some way to get the plugin from the website. I didn't find anything, but I'm holding off on calling Sonic because I think I'll kill someone if I have to teach some Sonic rep about their new software. I may have the patience after a beer or two, however.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's the thing that kills me. I've been working in the IT industry for about 8 years now and when I have problems finding info about software or need help from support about some issue and the company i'm contact doesn't know (or at least the rep I talk to) how to do it, I can't imagine what a normal everyday Tivo/Software user goes through. I usually just sit back and wait a few weeks to see what 'unrolls' but most people don't have the patience or understanding. 

I hate when one hand of the company knows about something but then the other hand doesn't. Don't release something unless you're going to inform everyone! 

(Waiting for this plugin and to see what it actually does is why I haven't purchased the software yet. Who knows if they'll eventually charge a fee to download the plugin if you already have 6.1)


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

mearlus said:


> Yeah, that's the thing that kills me. I've been working in the IT industry for about 8 years now and when I have problems finding info about software or need help from support about some issue and the company i'm contact doesn't know (or at least the rep I talk to) how to do it, I can't imagine what a normal everyday Tivo/Software user goes through. I usually just sit back and wait a few weeks to see what 'unrolls' but most people don't have the patience or understanding.
> 
> I hate when one hand of the company knows about something but then the other hand doesn't. Don't release something unless you're going to inform everyone!
> 
> (Waiting for this plugin and to see what it actually does is why I haven't purchased the software yet. Who knows if they'll eventually charge a fee to download the plugin if you already have 6.1)


So I just got off the phone with Sonic, and tell me what you think about this. I think it's BS and that the guy was misinformed/underinformed.

He claims that for the first 30 days of the v6.1 release the Tivo functionality (i.e. just the ability to burn *.tivo files) was bundled together with the v6.1 software because Tivo had a month's exclusivity with Sonic. The plugin, he says, is actually JUST that functionality that has been REMOVED from the v6.1 installer now that it's available for general release because new users would presumably not necessarily want the Tivo functions. He swore up and down that it was nothing that I didn't already have with my "pre-release" version of myDVD v6.1. I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, if that's true... That's pretty lame. All this hype for nothing! On the bright side, that might mean that the 30 days are up and now other vendors are able to produce their own plugins etc w/ Tivo. It might have been that Sonic paid Tivo some money to get that limit exclusive right to get all of the Tivo owners to buy their software right away rather than waiting.

Interesting...


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

I really just can't believe that they went to all the trouble to pull it out when it's not even Tivo branded in the software. The only visible evidence of the functionality is a button marked "Burn recorded TV shows" and that's not even there without the patch. Sounds more to me like the tech. rep. just didn't have the info. I'm trying to dig up that Sonic press release that talks about the plugin coming "later in Q1 2005".

Additionally, if I had ANY faith in Sonic customer service I'd buy another copy of the software w/o the "plugin" just to prove that I could still burn .tivo files. Then I'd call and raise some hell. Too bad I know I'd be left holding the bag, so to speak.


----------



## Barry Basiliere (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had the Sonic 6.1 Delux Suite since 2/12/05 and have nothing but problems with it. I have tried everyting from converting my existing files to downloading "patches". The patch did not fix the problem. Now when I call I get a recorded message that phone support will be billed at the rate of $1.20 per minute. I follow the prompts and end up getting through without having to furnish credit card information. I have now made 7 calls to Sonic and am no further than I was after the first call. I am playing email tag with second level support which is EXTREMELY frustrating.
I think TiVo needs to get into bed with a more reputable company to make their TiVoToGo product work as described in their advertisements.
I called TiVo and spoke to a supervisor's supervisor and after explaining that I was getting the support run around I was advised that they had no way of putting pressure on Sonic and that I need to contact Sonic for support.
All I can say at this time is "Good Luck".


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

...well, sort of. So I called Sonic again because, well, I hate being misinformed. This time I talked to Juan who was much more helpful. The Tivo Plugin that is being offered as a free download with new purchases IS in fact a new plugin. Here's what he says it does:

1. Adds a Tivo icon to the activities menu somewhere (with the dancing TV emblem) that presumably links to Tivo recordings.
2. See #1

Yeah, that's it. Now I don't know if he knows EVERYTHING about it, but he did find the plugin I was talking about - as opposed to the guy I talked to earlier - so I'm inclined to give him some credit.

Of course there is one other possibility. It may be that Sonic has repackaged the aforementioned patch as a "Tivo Plugin" to cover up the fact that they screwed up with the release version and that the "Tivo button" he told me about is just the "Get recorded TV shows" button. 

He did say that Sonic would be emailing all registered users with the Plugin as an attachment. He said it' a small .exe file and wouldn't give me a download link (couldn't or wouldn't, unclear). He mentioned that the email would be coming from "[email protected]" and to check my junk mail. So far everything I've received from Sonic Support has been from "[email protected]". Take that for what it's worth.

If it is, in fact, just the patch repackaged, I wonder if there's still something else in the works.


----------



## wiz (Jan 10, 2002)

I filed a web support request on Sonic's support site. Based on past experience I suspect I'll get worthless a response sometime in about 3 weeks.

(Sigh)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

They send the plugin as an email attachment? How crappy is that. I would never run it no matter who it says its from.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

rainwater said:


> They send the plugin as an email attachment? How crappy is that. I would never run it no matter who it says its from.


Yeah, that sounded suspect to me, too. Keep in mind that this is a first-tier CSR. While he did find more info than the first monkey I talked to, he's still fallible.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Sending it as an EXE file in email is just plain dumb. All of the mail servers I have built for clients have explicit rules that auto-delete any email that contains an executable attachment. They should have a link to a download on their site in the email if anything.


----------



## Barry Basiliere (Jan 28, 2005)

The patch can be found at the Sonic Support site. Go there and select the knowledge base tab, type Go TiVo and click search. Select the reference to MyDVD loses TiVO functionality and follow the instructions. I did it. It added the copy from TV button but the Sonic software still does not work right and support is very difficult to get.

BTW - I spoke to Juan twice, Jeremy twice, Roland twice and Hal once. I have had second level support (by email only, they must not have phones) by two separate support techs, Peter Bacon and Ivan Lo and still have no definitive answers.

Good luck all.
I really wish TiVo would find a RELIABLE vendor to go to bed with.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

This is (hopefully) not the patch we're talking about. 

Again, the thing about it being attached in an email was something this guy said pretty much off the cuff, so take it with a grain of salt. I would imagine Sonic is smart enough to not attempt something theat inherently dangerous.


----------



## Drax (Jan 18, 2005)

Funny, I went to the link mentioned earlier in this post to download the TivoToGo plugin/patch as the my purchased (and previously downloaded) version of 6.1 did not have the "Get Televison Shows" button like the trial software.

I downloaded the "plugin" and then thought I might just check my order and see what it would let me redownload(as I am still within the 30 day purchase window).
To my amazement the file I was downloading was named differently then the one I had originally downloaded when I first purchased MyDVD 6.1. This one had a .1wTivoSTU.exe at the tail end as opposed to the initial download whcih did not have the wTivo in it.
I am hoping that this is the Tivo release of the MyDVD6.1 software and that I will not need any patches or plugins.
I guess, if you are within the 30 day window of purchase you may go and redownload the software and hopefully, not have to worry about any plugins or patches to have it work the way the trial software did.
Just my $.02.


----------



## ROB-USA (Feb 1, 2005)

My two-cents are as follows, but first, some background:

I have a Series Toshiba 120 Hr DVD BURNER model model (RS TX-20). Pardon the emphasis on the burner part of that, but as most of you may know, those of us with DVD burner models, vice a DVD player model, have, for the moment been left out of the TTG loop (for now). I know I should be somewhat happy to burn a DVD directly and in fact, I am, to a degree (no editing capability and the limit of 1 hour of best quality recording per disk). But like most of you, I think the ability to edit programs and burn to a dual layer DVD is what recording to a DVD IS all about.

That said, I've been following the Sonic threads in anticipation of eventually getting TTG and as a result, have to come to some conclusions based on some supposition, specualtion and the trials and errors those of you that are actual users of TTG and Sonic's MyDVD.

These are: TiVO entered into a semi-exclusive deal with Sonic to provide DVD burning capability to TTG. On the surface, this was and is a very good thing. Digging a little deeper with some simple research, we discover MyDVD is not all that good a program as evidenced by posts at the following site: http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Sonic_MyDVD.

Oh well, we can only do what we can do, however, further research within our own community shows there is more than one way to skin the cat in the form of Nero. [http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=228289] As a long time user of Nero, I can attest to it as a very capable program backed by a company that has an extraordinary development team, despite an at best, ordinary support team.

Sonic's programs are not state of the art, but as we all seek TiVO nirvana we can only hope other software developers (specifically Nero) will look upon the base of TiVO subscribers as an opportunity to expand their market share by updating their software with a TiVO patch.

In the meantime, I sit ready with a purchased copy of Sonic My DVD (fully patched), a USB to Cat 5 converter, a wired router with the cables already layed out and ready to plug-in as soon as TiVO can put out TTG for those of us with DVD burner units.


----------



## Begemotik (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello,

Yesterday I purchased Sonic's MyDVD with the TiVo "patch" and installed both. However, when I try to access the TiVo feature in the menu, it searches for my Model 2 (7.1a upgrade) but never finds it. I have tried this both with my wireless router's WEP on and off . . . no difference.

TiVo To Go software finds the DVR no problem, as I have downloaded many a saved program to my computer (Win XP Pro SP 2).

The MyDVD part still works, as far as burning downloaded TiVo programs. But the little bug in my system which prevents MyDVD from correctly locating my TiVo is a bit of a drag.

Anyone else with a similar experience/workaround?

TIA.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

Begemotik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yesterday I purchased Sonic's MyDVD with the TiVo "patch" and installed both. However, when I try to access the TiVo feature in the menu, it searches for my Model 2 (7.1a upgrade) but never finds it. I have tried this both with my wireless router's WEP on and off . . . no difference.
> 
> ...


That's good and bad news. Good because it means that you there is more functionality to the Tivo plugin than that suggested by my Sonic CSR. Bad because you're the only person I've seen who has the plugin installed, and you can't use it. I wonder if having TD 2.0 and myDVD at the same time is causing a conflict. That would seem kind of silly, but somehow I can imagine it.

Funny, I went to the link mentioned earlier in this post to download the TivoToGo plugin/patch as the my purchased (and previously downloaded) version of 6.1 did not have the "Get Televison Shows" button like the trial software.



Drax said:


> I downloaded the "plugin" and then thought I might just check my order and see what it would let me redownload(as I am still within the 30 day purchase window).
> To my amazement the file I was downloading was named differently then the one I had originally downloaded when I first purchased MyDVD 6.1. This one had a .1wTivoSTU.exe at the tail end as opposed to the initial download whcih did not have the wTivo in it.
> I am hoping that this is the Tivo release of the MyDVD6.1 software and that I will not need any patches or plugins.
> I guess, if you are within the 30 day window of purchase you may go and redownload the software and hopefully, not have to worry about any plugins or patches to have it work the way the trial software did.
> Just my $.02.


I'll have to check my download link when I get home on Sunday. I wonder if it's un/reinstalling just to get this, or if I should wait for Sonic to email me, as promised. Did your download link include an additional file (TivoToGo.exe or something like that)?


----------



## Barry Basiliere (Jan 28, 2005)

I was still experiencing problems with MyDVD not responding after installing the "patch" we seem to be discussing here. I was then instructed by Sonic to download and install their "Sonic Record Engine". I was provided with a code which enabled me to download the engine and after 2 restarts I have had no further problems with MyDVD. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is it.

Good luck all. I am still disappointed with Sonic Support. Their support site is cumbersome, they do not provide the online chat as described in their phone message and they are extremely slow to respond to online incident reports.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anyone gotten the email I mentioned earlier in this thread? I'm kind of antsy to get the plugin - simply because I get antsy about silly things like that.


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

I purchased an installed the MyDVD 6.1 on Sunday. It came with a separate downloadable .exe file for the TiVo plug-in.

Everything works great on both my laptop and my desktop. FWIW, I've been having problems accessing either of my DVRs with the TiVo Desktop software from my laptop, but MyDVD works just great. I've burned a couple DVDs with success.


----------



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

Can you send me the Tivo Plugin for MyDVD 6.1


----------



## Jon1 (Aug 11, 2003)

I have Sonic My DVD v. 5.0 that came bundled with my PC. Will this plugin work with my older version? My version will not record TiVo files.


----------



## Technologist (Dec 4, 2005)

Jon1 said:


> I have Sonic My DVD v. 5.0 that came bundled with my PC. Will this plugin work with my older version? My version will not record TiVo files.


Great question... ANYONE??? Ferris?

Will this plug-in work on mydvd ver 5.0?

Should I buy the upgrade to 6.1?

6.1.3?

or should I just buy Nero? if so, what version?


----------



## Technologist (Dec 4, 2005)

ANYone???


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I purchased the Sonic version that Sonic claimed would do TiVo files directly and for a short time it did. IIRC it didn't work very well and not consistently. They never updated it.

At the next revision of Tivo Desktop it stopped working entirely. I was never able to get any Sonic supplied plug-in to work. Their tech support was unresponsive to my requests for a fix or even a "go to hell". 

Btw, they continue to send me mailings for the new Sonic 8 or something, also claiming Tivo file support. I ain't believing ANY of it! 

I can only HOPE that Tivo has not partnered with Sonic to do the upcoming iPod/PSP software that Tivo's working on. 

If Sonic wants MY business on any other Tivo related Sonic product, they'll have to "make me whole" for the abuse I've suffered so far.


----------

